# Peapoo,Petey &Friends



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 12, 2006)

Peapoo came home on October 30, 2005.My mom and Ifirst saw her ina pet store in the mall, but we didnt buy her right away. On our way home we started talking about her, and long story short..we turned around and went to get her. So, i got a cute little holland lop on my birthday. 

Here's Peapoo's first day home


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 12, 2006)

9 wks old


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 12, 2006)

Peapoo's first Christmas


----------



## doodle (Feb 12, 2006)

She is so precious. :inlove:

I bet she was so thankful you went back and brought her home with you.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 12, 2006)

Couldnt you find a better present than this?!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 12, 2006)

pet me now!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 12, 2006)

thats the spot!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 12, 2006)

bunny! not pony!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 12, 2006)

didnt you hear me?! im not a pony!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 12, 2006)

peapoo and max


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 12, 2006)

give me that piece of grass


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 12, 2006)

now here are my other pets..

MAX

2yr old gordon setter mix- Peapoo's friend

his first owner was going to put him and hisfour littermates,his mom, and a cute little boxerto sleep

last yr dadaccidently ran over his nose with the truck and broke it. he didnt wake up when thetruck started, so now he has acrooked nose.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 12, 2006)

MOOKIE

6yr old Basset mix

his first owner was also going to put him and his sister to sleep

when he was a few months old, his trachea collapsed and he couldnt breathe.we tookhim to the University of Tennessee to have surgery on it, and he's been fine ever since..with the exception of his crooked leg.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 12, 2006)

BUTCH

13yr old English Shepherd/ Samoyed mix


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 12, 2006)

HOTSHOT

21yr old Arabian.We've had him my whole life.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 12, 2006)

SKITTLES

6yr old Parakeet


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 13, 2006)

Beautiful animals, all of them!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 13, 2006)

*LessThanAnNa wrote: *


> Beautiful animals, all of them!


thank you!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 17, 2006)

*doodle wrote: *


> She is so precious. :inlove:
> 
> I bet she was so thankful you went back and brought her home with you.


well, i dont know about her..but im glad i went back!


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 18, 2006)

So jealous! I want a horse!!! Love your bun!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 18, 2006)

*VNess2010 wrote: *


> So jealous! I want a horse!!! Love your bun!


well, he's a lot of work..but i love him! thanks!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 18, 2006)

just realised i forgot to put the mice on here... oops

RUFUS

2 month old Fancy mouse. rufus is my little brother's pet. he named her Rufus even though she's a girl because Rufus is one of his favorite cartoon characters. 

and yes, they're named after the characters on Kim Possible


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 18, 2006)

SHEEGO

2month old Fancy mouse

this picture doesnt show all of her, but its the only one i have right now


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 18, 2006)

peapoo got to play in the snow for the first time last weekend, and of course i took lots of pictures:embarrassed:... she loves the snow!





yummmm....snow!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 18, 2006)

boing boing boing!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 18, 2006)

bouncy bunny


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 18, 2006)

i wonder how many bunny tracks i can make in the snow?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 18, 2006)

Butch & Peapoo


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 18, 2006)

guess the camera was too slow..


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 18, 2006)

heres a picture ofthe snow i tookfrom our front porch


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 18, 2006)

im so mad at you for making me come back inside


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 18, 2006)

can i go back outside now????


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 18, 2006)

She is so cute!! I am so jealous! You have so many animals.. Though I am not lacking. I WANT A HORSE SO BAD!! Well, now I have one but its in Arizona so its different!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 18, 2006)

MUTT

he's my grandmom's dog, but he comes up to our house sometimes


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 18, 2006)

mutt


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 18, 2006)

Really great pics of all your furred and feathered family. I love how Max and Peapoo get on so well together 

Jan


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 18, 2006)

also forgot the cats..theyre my grandmom's, but they like to stay in the barn most of the time

LOUIE

5 yrs old


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 18, 2006)

BUSTER

2 yrs old


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks!

we do have a lot of animals. most of them are rescues..in the summer my dad picks up any strays from his jobs. last yr we had at least 15 puppies and 4 dogs find homes..now we're down to three dogs


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 18, 2006)

here's max and his brothers and sisters.. there first owner was going to put them to sleep...i dont see how any body could put those cute little things to sleep just because they didnt want them anymore..they all have great homes now...most of them are on farms, whichis goodbecause they had so much fun here!

max's head is at the very bottom ..the others (from left to right) are Stormy whos sitting up, Jake, Bailey (Mutt's mom) with the white, and Jasmyne or Jazz for short sitting in the back..

they loved chasing me around the pond when i took them for walks, and all of them followed me around like i was their mom, had to watch wherei stepped ori would step on them or trip. they also loved 4wheeler rides


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 2, 2006)

peapoo in the march flowers


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 2, 2006)

more flowers, but peapoo moved before the picture took


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 2, 2006)

mutt meets peapoo for the first time..of course max was right there to see peapoo


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 2, 2006)

peapoo, max and mutt


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 3, 2006)

They are all so cute!! I love PeaPoos little ears!! Peapoo is almost the same size as your dog in the pictures!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 4, 2006)

What great pics! I love how Peapoo is so relaxed around the dogs - not at all stressed.

Jan


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 4, 2006)

oh believe me, the dogs are way bigger than peapoo! ..max is 54lbs now...peapoos only 3.. lol.. but she does look his size in the pictures

she really likes being outside with them, and as long as im out there they wont bother her...all four of the dogs follow us around when i take her for walks, and she doesnt even care that they are there..when shes tired, she'll lay down and then usually max comes and lays with her


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 5, 2006)

these are from the beginning of january, but i thought id post them anyway


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 5, 2006)

this is before mookie and peapoo where allowed to be out together


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 5, 2006)

sniff sniff


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 5, 2006)

more of peapoo and max


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 5, 2006)

ear wash


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 5, 2006)

nosey max


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 5, 2006)

dirty bunny?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 5, 2006)

wash wash wash


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 5, 2006)

and of course my first bunny Penny


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 6, 2006)

Great pictures!! Love them!! Especially the one with the bunny trying to get out of the dog door!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 6, 2006)

*bunnylover78642 wrote: *


> Great pictures!! Love them!! Especially the one with the bunny trying to get out of the dog door!!


thanks.. i was kind of scared to let them be out together because bassets are bred for hunting rabbits, but turns out he's just a big baby and wont even hurt a rabbit


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 7, 2006)

peapoo in her christmas present...the first time shes worn it since christmas day:disgust:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 7, 2006)

ha ha the flashy thing's to slow for me!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 7, 2006)

nap time


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 7, 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 7, 2006)

what are you looking at? havent you ever seen somebody wash their face before?


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 8, 2006)

Great pictures!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 8, 2006)

I love your pictures! The meeting of Peapoo and the dog through the glass is great, and Peapoo looks so cute in her Christmas outfit .

jan


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks guys... 

she does look cute running around in her christmas outfit...but its not christmas so i doubt she'll be wearing that one again anytime soon..which shes probably happy aboutlol

no pictures to post until cameras charged..dont know when that will be, since i havent even plugged it in yet


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 19, 2006)

finally went and bought the stuff to make peapooa new cage today...she loves it...it has 8 shelves that she's justfiguring out are there....put her in it about 30 min. ago


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 19, 2006)

what was funny was when iwent to buy the nic cubes, this rabbit had fallen from the ceiling ofthe store, and someone had put it with the cubes


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 19, 2006)

Peapoo playing in her new cage.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 19, 2006)

peapoo on the top shelf


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow it looks so awesome!! That is really cool! I wish my buns could have something like that!!

Have fun Peapoo:elephant::bunnydance::colors:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 21, 2006)

*bunnylover78642 wrote:*


> Wow it looks so awesome!! That is really cool! I wish mybuns could have something like that!!
> 
> Have fun Peapoo:elephant::bunnydance::colors:


well, we've been waiting for awhile to get her a better cage...and ifinally went and got the stuff to make it... she made a huge messyesterday, so im guessing she had fun.



peapoo gobbling up her lettuce yesterday..


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 21, 2006)

peapoo sitting on the plate so ill think shes been starving all day


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 21, 2006)

this is what i see when i wake up now....peapoo sitting on the top shelf starring at me


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 21, 2006)

can hardly get any good pictures with her bouncing around


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 21, 2006)

.


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 21, 2006)

Great pictures, She is so cute!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 22, 2006)

jump


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 22, 2006)

part of the inside of peapoo's cage...before the top shelves were covered


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 22, 2006)

Romaine lettuce and some carrots for peapoo's bedtime snack


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 22, 2006)

peapoo with lettuce hanging out of her mouth...little stinker..so spoiled


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 22, 2006)

Peapoo's new home is wonderful! I love how she is waiting for you to wake up in the morning -"C'mon Mom, let me out to play!" 

Jan


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 22, 2006)

i think thats exactly what shes saying because when i get up she runs to the door...lol...shes up there waiting every morning


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 22, 2006)

we're finally getting some spring weather today!peapoo's outside playing for the first time in awhile beacuse its beencold...its supposed to snow tomorrow


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 22, 2006)

peapoo's surprised look when she hearda dump truckdriving up the neighbor's driveway


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 22, 2006)

.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 22, 2006)

mutt came to see peapoo


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 22, 2006)

black and white pictures.....


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 22, 2006)

:bunny24


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 22, 2006)

peapoo sitting in her cage....again...dont knowwhy she just likes sitting in it sometimeswhen shesoutside..sitting in the sun i guess


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 22, 2006)

peapoo watching max and mutt


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 22, 2006)

:apollo:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 22, 2006)

mookie chewing his bone


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 22, 2006)

peapoo sitting at the door of her cage this morning waiting for me to let her out


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 22, 2006)

peapoo doesnt like it when i take pictures before i let her out


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice ears!!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 22, 2006)

That looks so awesome!! I bet she loves her cage!!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 22, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


>


This picture is sepia colored.... Just letting youknow, but if you cant see the picture then the one that is a browncolor.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 23, 2006)

*bunnylover78642 wrote:*


> *peapoo_bunny wrote:*
> 
> 
> >
> ...


oops..i thought i put that in there...lol


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 23, 2006)

:bunnydance:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 4, 2006)

first of all let me just say that i am SO happythe sites running again... while it was down i found some otherforums... RU,threelittleladies forum, and rabbits valley forum...i likethem all..but theres just something about this site... anyways i alsomade an account on photobucket...

peapoo pictures

http://s79.photobucket.com/albums/j142/Breeze83/?sc=6


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 4, 2006)

Did you ever see RW? or my NEW forum!!http://s9.invisionfree.com/Rabbit_An_GP_Friends

IM SO GLAD THE FORUMS BACK UP 2!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 4, 2006)

PLEASE REMOVE THAT LINK!!! ITS NOT SUPPOSED TO COME UP BUT MY COMPUTER SHUT DOWN AND I CANT GET IT GONE NOW!! THANK YOU!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 5, 2006)

remove the link?:?....no i never saw RW...isthat one yours or is that a different one? just the three i said wherethe only ones i went on... oh and animal world forums or something likethat...


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 5, 2006)

peapoo's new favorite spot


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 5, 2006)

RW is Rabbit World. I cant post links because itis against the rules. The link I posted is my forum. There are only 13members right now but its looking pretty good right now!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 5, 2006)

isitagainst the rules here or there?:?


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 6, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> isitagainst the rules here orthere?:?


Here. I was told not to post links to other forums orwebsites!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 7, 2006)

oh:?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 8, 2006)

peapoo's easter basket.... 

ok i actually stole it from my brother...lol































no more pictures please mom!:X


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 8, 2006)

had to take a few more...just to cute! she wasnt to happy about that


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 8, 2006)

and some older pictures

peapoo in her old cage...poor thing..so glad shegot a better one






no pictures while im eating

































happy butch


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## nose_twitch (Apr 8, 2006)

AWWW I just love peapoo! Such interesting eyes!:inlove:


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 8, 2006)

OMG!! GREAT PICTURES!! How adorable little Peapoo is!! And the dog is GORGEOUS!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 8, 2006)

thanks!

sometimes her eyes look blueish grey or brownand then other times they are pink:?

butch is a english shepherd/samoyed mix..he gets all thatfloofy fur from the samoyed..i took those pictures the other day..he'sactually 12 yrs old..maybe 13 i cant remember if his birthday is marchor may...oops:embarrassed:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 8, 2006)

:bunnydance:we're thinking aboutadopting a little guy named roswell if he still needs a home. he's a3lb dwarf hotot at a rescue near us..well ok its not near us..itsactually 3 or 4 hours away but it is in nc. he has some issues buttheyre not major ones. just things like not wanting to be picked up andboxing with his front paws sometimes:?...they put him under specialneeds bunny because behavoral issues, but it sounds like i can handlehim if its nothing worse than their descriptions.they also said heloves nose rub etc. hes been with them for 6months..so i know hes atleast that old..lol...he is neutered and litter box trained.hes to cute! right now im waiting for an email reply from the shelterwoman..what do you guys think? good/bad?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 13, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> :bunnydance:we're thinking about adopting a littleguy named roswell if he still needs a home. he's a 3lb dwarf hotot at arescue near us..well ok its not near us..its actually 3 or 4 hours awaybut it is in nc. he has some issues but theyre not major ones. justthings like not wanting to be picked up and boxing with his front pawssometimes:?...they put him under special needs bunny because behavoralissues, but it sounds like i can handle him if its nothing worse thantheir descriptions.they also said he loves nose rub etc. hes been withthem for 6months..so i know hes at least that old..lol...heis neutered and litter box trained. hes to cute! right now im waitingfor an email reply from the shelter woman..what do you guys think?good/bad?


well, we decided not to get roswel, but we are gettinganother bun sometime


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 13, 2006)

hotshot &amp;Peapoo
































the trout pond


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 13, 2006)

OMG YOU HAVE A HORSE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; HE IS GORGEOUS!!!:colors:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 13, 2006)

*bunnylover78642 wrote:*


> OMG YOU HAVE A HORSE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; HE ISGORGEOUS!!!:colors:


yeah we used to have two, but we gave both of them to a lady who owns ariding school..they were there for months...after the first month westopped going to visit because we figured they were ok there...well thewoman called one day and asked if she could sell our other horse, Czar,so we said she could...hes in a great home now.. a few wks later shecalls us and says we need to take hotshot back because he's sick,losttons of weight (which is not him because he's a PIG), and has reallybad rain rot that she ''cant get rid of''...anyway we got him back andhe was in bad shape. that was a few months ago..we thought he was goingto die, but hes all better now..

hotshot a few days after we got him back from the riding school...looking pretty bad





our old horse, Czar.. everybody misses him, but he's at a good home..and he's even won a few shows





he's a stinker... he's sweet, but *WAY* to smart for his owngood!! escapes from every fence! then he runs through all theneighbor's (who thankfully are family) yards...then he finishes byeating all the sweetfeed in the barn and making himself sick...lol


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 14, 2006)

OH MY GOD!! That had to be devastating!! He isso SKINNY!! Im glad he is back!! And beautiful mindyou!:colors::bunnydance::elephant:

Czar is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 14, 2006)

*bunnylover78642 wrote:*


> OH MY GOD!! That had to be devastating!! He is so SKINNY!!Im glad he is back!! And beautiful mindyou!:colors::bunnydance::elephant:
> 
> Czar is GORGEOUS!!


thanks!after all that, hotshot is definately notgoing anywhere else for the rest of his life! yeah, i wish we still hadczar....he was such a little baby..but i also know he'shappy where he is now


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 18, 2006)

this is mookie, our 6 year old basset hound(mix?..who knows).. he is a rescue.. when he was little, his tracheacollapsed and he couldnt breath..all the vets around us said thatnothing could be done and that if we kept him alive he would bemiserable... boy were they ever wrong! we took him to the university oftennessee. they told us that they could do a surgery, but that they hadnever had a case as bad as his... anyway.. they fixed his trachea andwe brought him home...now came the hard part...keeping a energeticpuppy quiet, calm, and not letting him bark....

any time he coughs his trachea could collapse again, so hecant runfor a very long time because he starts coughing. hehas to stay on our porch and fenced in back yard most of the day..buteveryother day, we let him out in the yard and in the fields andwoodsto play( and of course he goes on walks w/ peapoo andthe other dogs all the time)..we just have to watch and put him up whenhe starts getting tired... he doesnt seem to mind...he even goesstraight on the porch when you tell him to..so he's pretty much allbetter now (except hisright front leg iscrooked ), and he's aHUGE sweetheart!






napping in the sun





lazy boy




no more pictures!




ok, maybe just one more




little pink tongue sticking out




and more laying in the sun/shade




look how cute i am..you know you want torub my tummy!




bigfoot




yuck! that new dogfood is nasty!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 19, 2006)

WOW!! He is big!! And cute! I hope he does ok with his trachea now. Prays for him!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 19, 2006)

Wonderful photos of all your animals. Well done to you and your family for giving so many a second chance, and a great life 

Jan


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 20, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Wonderful photos of all your animals. Well done to you andyour family for giving so many a second chance, and a great life
> 
> Jan


thank you..sometimes i think they forget how good they have it...lol


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 22, 2006)

peapoo, mutt, and butch































max


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 28, 2006)

peapoo jumping











video of peapoo eating one of her favorite snacks





motivator


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 29, 2006)

well, today we drove to the shelter to look atbunnies. we got there and there were three to chose from..two of themwere not very friendly, and one was kind of messy. the other was reallysweet and cute..so long story short we ended up bringing him home withus. This is Petey. He's a neutered lop, and he's at least 5 monthsold. Im not sure what kind of lop he is..he's a little bigger thanpeapoo and he's fuzzier than her to, so maybe a mini lop? or a holland?i dont know.. but he is REALLY sweet!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 29, 2006)

Petey is adorable. I love his colour. I always get white Bunnies, I have four of them.

What is PeaBoo's favorite food that she was eating in the video? She did a really good job of eating them up.

Soooska:apollo::bunny19:bunny2


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 29, 2006)

oh..that was just some really big blades of grass that grow out in our field..she loves it! it grows up to my knees sometimes!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 4, 2006)

i finally have time to post some pictures ofpetey and peapoo on here,cant write much about them because im in ahurry, but i do have time to post them..they are getting along goodtogether..playing,grooming, etc.

these pictures are peapoo and peteys second time together (today)









































petey likes posing for the camera!































gardener petey?
























peapoo and petey first time together(yesterday)


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 4, 2006)

here's my favorite pic of the two of them so far


----------



## newfiegurl (May 4, 2006)

nice pics! all your animals are so cute! I wanna go live with you!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 4, 2006)

*newfiegurl wrote:*


> nice pics! all your animals are so cute! I wanna go livewith you!!


thanks, but it does get boring sometimes living outhere! i like the privacy a lot, and having only relatives for neighborsis nice, but there's hardly anything to do..lol...except play with thebunnies and clean up after all these messy guys:wink:


----------



## naturestee (May 5, 2006)

Wow! Petey really does like to pose! They look so happy together. Congrats!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 5, 2006)

Those are great pictures! I'm in love with Petey :inlove:

Peapoo is as gorgeous as ever and I'm sure she's very happy to have afriend. It's so sweet to see them together. 

Laura


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 5, 2006)

thanks! they both seem really happy.their cagesare beside each other. when i get home i let them outside for about anhour or two togethernow..then one of them goes inthe bathroom until bedtime and the other goes in the bedroom untilbedtime.. i definately dont want to leave them out together when im notthere...it will take me a really long time to be able to do that andnot worry


----------



## Linz_1987 (May 8, 2006)

OMG they are all so cute! Animals galour!

Please dont tell me that in them pictures of Hotshot that is your garden? Jeez you are so lucky to live somewhere like that!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 9, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> hotshot &amp;Peapoo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you talking about the picture on top of him standing outthere? no thats not my garden..thats just one of our fieldsthathe goes in during the day...


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 10, 2006)

peapoo &amp;petey have started to snugglesome...most of the time i miss the picture because its so cute! but idid remember tograb the camera the yesterday and get some

peapoo grooming petey






petey grooming peapoo






















more grooming











snuggle bunnies


----------



## daisy052104 (May 10, 2006)

This is what my husband and i call the Prisoner look. If only they could hold little tin cans.


----------



## daisy052104 (May 10, 2006)

*daisy052104 wrote:*


> This is what my husband and i call the Prisoner look. Ifonly they could hold little tin cans.


Not sure why this postedhere. I was responding to the chewing on the cage pet me now pic.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 10, 2006)

i was about to ask what you were talking about..lol...weird:shock:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 10, 2006)

pictures from yesterdays playtime
















peapoo did a big dead bunny flop..petey just stared at her





















flying petey! oh and this is how the nic cube cage is divided right now


----------



## Linz_1987 (May 10, 2006)

I did mean that picture, but is the field right next to your house? 

Also the trout pond, is that part of your garden/land?

I love your bunnie pictures too. Petey looks so cute.

In most of the pictures it looks like Petey is whispering into Peapoo's ear hehehe

:bunny5


I love it when lops do bunny flops. Their ears just go so crazy.


----------



## Eve (May 10, 2006)

Aww, Peapoo and Petey look like they enjoyeachothers company so much. I am so happy for them. And that's abrilliant idea with the NIC cage split down the middle. You've inspiredme to make Rodney's condo bigger and divide it like that.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 10, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> I did mean that picture, but is the field right next to your house?
> 
> Also the trout pond, is that part of your garden/land?
> 
> ...



our big field (not pictured) is right in front of our front yard...ifthat makes sense...then at the bottom of the hill is the barn...out tothe right is that field that he's in and our trout pond... in thatpicture of him, the trout pond is to my right...then the other field isacross the road to the left...it sounds really confusing iknow...lol... we have about 8 acres i guess..im not sure... my"garden'' (if thats what you want to call it) is up atourhouse...



its hard to explain...soheres pics...

here's the front yard...the barn is down at the bottom of the hill..you can see the roof






another view from the front yard






mookie's fenced in backyard (he runs of in the woods)






heres the road/driveway to the barn






heres a view from the driveway of the side yard/field






this is standing at the barn facing left






standing at the barn facing right..you can barely see the pond to the right of the barn in the second pic.. 

the grass in the first pic was up past my waiste..lol










the pond






the trout in the pond.kind of hard to see, but they are there






trout feeding..this is why we call them piranhas...theres about 200 or more of them










heres some of the creek,honeysuckles, and ferns
















and finally heres some of the "gardens" at the house...they look badbecause we havent worked on them yet, but theyll be better later

the elephant ears just coming up






moms rose bush






hostas






cactus






and some others




















we definately live in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Linz_1987 (May 10, 2006)

Wow its all so beautiful! So all them fields/barn/pond surround your house? 

I can see the trout They look very hungry :shock:Bless them.

You are very lucky. I would love to live where you live!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 10, 2006)

*Eve wrote: *


> Aww,Peapoo and Petey look like they enjoy eachothers company so much. I amso happy for them. And that's a brilliant idea with the NIC cage splitdown the middle. You've inspired me to make Rodney's condo bigger anddivide it like that.


i just thought of that last wknd right before i was going to bed...ofcourse i was to excited to wait until morning, so i started rightthen...i had to tear it down and start over..i love remodeling thatthing! it took me 3+ hrs to fix it like that...i was up really late!well actuallly early..lol..it was morning when i finished..he he... icant wait until they can stay in the same cage and i get to remodel itfor both of them!:bunnydance:i think ill buy some more cubesand make more shelves and stuff

later i made a door inbetween the two sides of the cage so that i couldopen it and connect the two sides..glad i did...i leave it open for afew hours a day...but any longer than that and peapoo gets tired of himand runs away from him..so then i close the door and separatethem...theyre getting along for longer periods of time each day... ifit was up to petey they would be inseparable right now.he adores herand will groom her forever!!...but you know peapoo...spoiled littlething wants her own space/cage after a fews hours! lol


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 10, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Wow its all so beautiful! So all them fields/barn/pond surround your house?
> 
> I can see the trout They look very hungry :shock:Bless them.
> 
> You are very lucky. I would love to live where you live!


yeah all of it surrounds the house.. i like living here...*lots*of privacy! and i would worry about the dogs and otheranimalsif we were right at the road...sometimes hotshotgets loose and runs out to the paved road so we have to watchhim...lol..traffic has had to stop a few times because of him

the trout are little monsters:shock:!! they get fed at least once aday...sometimes twice morning and night..and everytime they act likethey havent been fed in wks..lol


----------



## Linz_1987 (May 10, 2006)

Aww cool. It definetly is lovely and deserted. Lots of accidents with pets happen on roads its sad.

I heard that fish dont have stomaches, and when they eat it just comesout the other end so maybe thats why lol (if its actually true).

I love the idea of 'nic cubes'. Im not sure if you can get them in theUK but when I get my own place with house rabbits I am definetlygetting nic cubes!

They look really hard to put together though....??


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 10, 2006)

im pretty sure fish have a stomach...i thinkthey just eat a lot..or some of them eat one time and then the rest eatthe next time..who knows:?





they are hard if you use the connectors that come with them..but zipties werent very hard once i figured out what the best ways to connectthem together were....the hardest part was designing the shelves andstuff...but i think its fun to redesign it every once in awhile..ithink they like it to..keeps them from having to live in the same oldthing all the time


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 11, 2006)

heres a pic from peapoo and peteys playtimetoday..they got to run around on the bed..had to spread out the pinkblankets incase any accidents happened


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 11, 2006)

Aww, these two bring a smile to my face every time I see them. They're so sweet and cute together.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 11, 2006)

when they are running around during theirplaytime, they will just lay there like that forever! but when they arein a cage thats not divided peapoohops away any time he comesnear her:?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 28, 2006)

i finally took some time to take more pictures of peapoo and petey... they are getting along great now..

today they got a new cardboard box to play in..its big enough for both of them to get in at the same time..

petey and the new box












peapoo in the box..they love digging in it






some more of peapoo and petey


























petey grooming peapoo






peapoo's dewlap


----------



## Eve (May 29, 2006)

Aww, they look so gorgeous together! I am in love with your bunnies! And I like the big box with a hole, I might copy you


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 29, 2006)

thanks eve!:bunnydance:

they love that box! last night all i could here was themdigging in it! and they were both in it this morning when i gotupits a pretty big box compared to them. 

one 10gal. fishtank box with hole cut in it + two bunnies= hours of fun:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Flopsy (May 30, 2006)

I have that same box, well my sisterdoes. Well last night when I saw that, I took it and cut ahole in the side. I put it in his cage and put carpet on thetop, it perfectly fits with NIC. Now the second level is extended. Bynext week I'm going to fill it with sreadded paper. Thanks for sharingthat. It's an awesome idea!

-Ashley :great: &amp; Flopsy :bunnyangel: &amp; Fluffy :sofa


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 30, 2006)

thanks! peapoo and petey have been playing in it alot today!:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Flopsy (May 30, 2006)

I was looking at the pics again... and I noticedthat they are in their NIC home. :foreheadsmack: Hah I just thought itwas funny that I did exactly what you did withoutnoticing. Lol and I was going on and on about howit fits in them :baghead

-Ashley :sofa &amp; Flopsy:bunnyangel: &amp; Fluffy :rollseyes:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 30, 2006)

lol..yeahits inside their nichome....it makes their bottom shelf longer to:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 3, 2006)

thought i should add this page from the shelter where we got petey..

i wrote to the shelter to let them know how he is doing..they havetheir page for happy endings, and they put his on there.. so here ispetey's happy ending

http://www.charmeck.org/Departments/Animal+Control/Adoption/petey.htm



i'll have to post some new pictures of the dust bunnies laterdont have any new ones right now


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 3, 2006)

:tears2:That is sooooo sweet. I betthe shelter people are really happy to hear that he has a great new,loving home, and has settled in. 

I *Love *a happy ending 

Jan


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 3, 2006)

they emailed my back and said thankyou! theyhardly ever get updates on the bunnies they adopt out..and petey wasone of their favorites!i can see why!!


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 6, 2006)

Me too. I loved that. :bunnydance:

-edit- I love your new avatar


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 6, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## Eve (Jun 7, 2006)

I love the story you wrote about Petey's happy ending. What a lucky bunny he is:bunnydance:.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 7, 2006)

thank you!! im am SO glad we went and got him!!!it was definately worth the drive!!! on the way there i was soanxious!!! it was at least a 2 hr drive..and i was ready to getthere!! my next bunny will definately be a rescue bunny!!!theyre awesome!!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 16, 2006)

these pictures are from yesterday after i built peapoo her new cage. the bunnies are still separated because peapoo hasnt gotten any nicer. even in neutral territory she still attacks him, so they'll be separated until she's spayed. 

here's her cage. i couldnt do alot of shelves like the other cage because i didnt have enough nic cubes











and here's the grumpy girl about to attack the camera. she wasnt very happy that i was taking pictures
















and here's the little sweety


----------



## ruka (Jun 18, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> nosey max







The pictures of Peapoo and Max together make my heart melt.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 20, 2006)

You have such adorable buns! **sneaks into house and snealers Peapoo and Petey** 

haha, now i have the adorables! LOL

Ellie


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 20, 2006)

*ruka wrote: *


> *peapoo_bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > nosey max
> ...


thanks ruka! it really is sweet.. the other day i took peapoo outside to play in her pen and he was whining


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 20, 2006)

*Bramble Briar86 wrote: *


> You have such adorable buns! **sneaks into house and snealers Peapoo and Petey**
> 
> haha, now i have the adorables! LOL
> 
> Ellie


 :shockh no!!! was hoping peapoo would look grumpy enough so i wouldnt have to deal with bunny nappers!

must work on security system!!!! :zoro::gun:


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 20, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> *Bramble Briar86 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > You have such adorable buns! **sneaks into house and snealers Peapoo and Petey**
> ...


 Don't worry...i'll take good care of them!onder:Gotta figure out how to keep them from phoning home and ratting me outhone:.....lol, j/k

Ellie


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 20, 2006)

:shockeapoos mad at me now because shes in a smaller cage and peteys mad at me because theyre separated... they just might go with you!!!! eek! ive gotta hide their little bunny suitcases!!!!:shock:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll take them.:wink:I'm sure Zoey and Mocha would get along with them.

But in all honesty, they are ADORABLE.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 21, 2006)

thankyou!  but theyrestayingunlessbunnynappers show up when im not looking!:shock:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 21, 2006)

Can I have a time and date when you're not looking then?:angel:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 21, 2006)

:shock:cant turn my back now!!


----------



## naturestee (Jun 21, 2006)

I could do you a favor and take Petey. I know he's so much trouble. I think Fey and Sprite would love to snuggle up to him!

You know, only if he's too much trouble and all.

Hey! Look over there! It's an *ivory billed woodpecker!

**Scoops up both buns and runs**
*


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 21, 2006)

eek! not you to naturestee!:shock:

petey loves all the attention he's getting


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 21, 2006)

They are both adorable! I'll let you keep them, though.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jul 12, 2006)

heres petey after his trip to the vet today.. hes been drinking and eating some pinneapple and parsley

petey in his temporary cage.. hes staying in the bathroom so i can keep an eye on him better







*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*and peapoo enjoying her pellets*

*



*


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 13, 2006)

Very cute! For some reason, Petey looks so clean, all crisply black and white


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jul 13, 2006)

he is a pretty clean little guy


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 13, 2006)

Awww, is Petey feeling any better today?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jul 13, 2006)

not much


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 26, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> SHEEGO
> 
> 2month old Fancy mouse
> 
> this picture doesnt show all of her, but its the only one i have right now












Sheego passed away last wk:sad:..we didnt even have her ayear:cry3...she was actingsick so we took her tothe vet..he looked her over and couldnt find anything wrong with herexcept that he thought she was old.. We also took Rufus to the vet..and he said she is young and healthy..

so, a few days ago we bought a new friend for Rufus.. they get alonggreat! and the vet checked and they are both female and both healthy..new mouse is named Curly because she curls her tail alot.. dont have apicture of her yet


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 26, 2006)

today peapoo and petey get to be out all daytogether!:bunnydance:.. its the first time theyve beentogether for more than a few minutes since peapoos spay, and theyreloving it.. and the best part is that peapoo doesnt attack peteyanymore!:bunnydance:theyve been playing and grooming all day


i think this is the first time ive ever seen them lay together side by side like this

















petey is obsessed with cleaning peapoos ears..silly boy:disgust:


----------



## naturestee (Aug 26, 2006)

You just made my day! I've been waiting for those two to get back together!

And I'm so sorry about Sheego. She was beautiful.

ink iris:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 26, 2006)

so have i:bunnydance:.. theyve been laying like that for along time today.. petey is so happy now:bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Aug 26, 2006)

Are you going to let them move back in togethernow? If you're home tonight you probably could, as long asPeapoo doesn't seem aggressive.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Aug 26, 2006)

im not sure..its been over 2wks since her spay.. i think ill just see how it goes the rest of the day


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 27, 2006)

YAY!! What wonderful news! Glad to hear they're back together again! 

I'm sorry to hear about your sweet mousy, Sheego, though...

:rose:


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 27, 2006)

Poor Sheego. I'm very sorry


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Oct 16, 2006)

this is from october 30, 2006 (day before halloween &amp; mybirthday)... the day i got peapoo... i cant believe ive almost had hera whole yr!!:shock:

look how little she was!

then- 2lbs







now (today) 6lbs


----------



## Haley (Oct 16, 2006)

Aww little baby Peapoo...how cute!

One year later, she's still adorable! We need some Petey pics too!


----------



## Blyre (Nov 19, 2006)

I just have to bump this back up to the top. Such adorable pets you have. 

Blyre


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Nov 19, 2006)

thanks blyre:hug1


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Dec 24, 2006)

not new pics, but i havent posted them in this thread.. so here goes

peapoo and petey on peapoos 1st birthday

*



*

*



*

*



*

*Shamu*


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Dec 25, 2006)

:bunnyangel:RIP :bunnyangel:

Slinky 






June06-Sept06



Rufus






04-06


----------



## Eve (Jan 13, 2007)

Howare Peapoo and Petey going?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 13, 2007)

Peapoo and Petey are doing great.. thanks for asking

we are tearing up all the carpet and putting down tile now...so peapooand petey are in a temporary cage in the bathroom right now... afterthe tile is down they will have run of the whole basement for a couplehours everyday..and theyll be able to be out in their room all the timesince there wont be carpet..they should love that, and they wont bechewing the carpet anymore:bunnydance:

no new pictures to post


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 14, 2007)

Where you live looks amazing! So green and open and beautitul!!!!
Your dogs are all so cute!
Those two bunnies together is the cutest thing in the world!!!!!!!
More photos !!!!!!! Seeing those two together is a such a hugetemptation for me to get another bunny! arughhhhhhh I don't know howBangbang would feel however


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 14, 2007)

Thankyou Bangbang! ill take pics asap


----------



## Blyre (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been away from this thread for far too long. I'm confused though about Shamu. Is Shamu a Dutch? 

Wallace


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 8, 2007)

lol...never thought about that

(ps. hes scottish)


----------



## Blyre (Feb 8, 2007)

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> lol...never thought about that
> 
> (ps. hes scottish)


Better watch out for those Scottish bunnies...hehe

Wallace


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah they can eat you out of house and home..and dont even get me started about their litterbox habits


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 9, 2007)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> yeah they can eat you out of house and home..and dont evenget me started about their litterbox habits


:laugh:LOL!!!

Jan


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 25, 2007)

no new pictures of the bunnies... they werent cooperating:X.. but heres some new pics of Poofy from today


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't been to your blog for a while!

I love all your animals, but Petey is a treasure :bunnyheart, he's so cute!


----------



## Haley (Feb 25, 2007)

I was just wondering where you went Peapoo! We miss you!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 25, 2007)

thank you

petey is getting sweeter and more comfortable around me everyday...heis still a little cautious , but he actually begs for nose rubssometimes..ill take some pictures of them soon i promise!

thank you haleythats funnythough cause ive been on almost everyday:?.. 

i just dont post as much as i used to


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 19, 2007)

.


----------

